# Corner Tools



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I find myself doing more and subbing less drywall and am looking to speed things up. We run FF on the flats and paper on inside angles. The inside corners are really what slows me down. I'm looking to get into the world of drywall tools. I end up finishing one side of the angle at a time and it cost too much time. I'm hoping tools can help speed thing up. 

I don't do enough drywall to recoup a $3K auto taper/box kit so I'm looking to test the waters with a mud tube, applicators, and corner flushers. Any suggestions on applicators and flusher sizes to start with? I will likely upgrade to angle box at some point, if the drywall work keeps coming so compatibility is important. I was looking at columbia products to start building off of.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I have the BTE corner tools and boxes.

Tom


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's a post I started a while back about the same thing, http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/corner-material-choice-167346/index2/. Icerock recommended the tools to start out with and even posted videos on how he uses them. 

I'm in the same boat as you, I don't do a ton of drywall but wanted to work a little smarter for the jobs I do drywall on because inside corners do take time to get right. I always buy a few new tools for each job, always upgrading or getting new tools to make the job easier. Just doing remodeling I have to have tools for just about all trades since doing a simple basement finish or bath remodel we run into everything so have to pick and choose which tools to upgrade for each job.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, platinum. That's my exact scenario. 

So far my shopping list is:
Columbia 42" tube
Roller with 48" handle
3" direct flusher (probably won't use it to apply mud, but gives me the option if I choose)

Not sure if I should add another size flusher or not.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Check this guy's vids on the CP tubes Phil. He's sharp with them!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S99DUwiNKgM


----------



## gates559 (Jan 15, 2009)

I seen your thread and had to post. I am a home builder and do a couple a year. I try to do most things my self. I am not a taper by any means. The last two homes I hired out and was very disappointed so this time I decided to do it myself.

I did go all out with a full set of Columbia autos and a porter cable sander. I did happen to buy a mud tube used and I would not want to use one when you can get an angle box. The angle box is great.

If I were you I'd buy a angle box and angle head with a roller. 

The angle box will also work with a flat mud tube applicator.

This was a learning curve for me as I have never used a bazooka or flat boxes.
My house turned out fantastic. The tools are easy to learn with.

I messed around with the mud tube a bit doing some off angles with a flat applicator and it was about the most difficult of the tools to catch on to.

If you can afford it jump into it and get yourself the set. you can likely find some good deals on used, check your local pawn shop. I bought all new except the mud tube and a few heads it came with and it was well worth it for me. They paid for themselves in one job.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

gates559 said:


> I seen your thread and had to post. I am a home builder and do a couple a year. I try to do most things my self. I am not a taper by any means. The last two homes I hired out and was very disappointed so this time I decided to do it myself.
> 
> I did go all out with a full set of Columbia autos and a porter cable sander. I did happen to buy a mud tube used and I would not want to use one when you can get an angle box. The angle box is great.
> 
> ...


No pics of your finish work?


----------



## gates559 (Jan 15, 2009)

No, I never bothered with pictures. Tools really do a great job though. The flat boxes are fast, the angle head with angle box is a dream to use, and the nail spotter is an awesome tool too. 

If you ever decide to buy the boxes, get the extendable handles! I cheaped out and got fixed lengths and than ended up having to buy extendables.

I have cathedral ceilings and these tools made it a lot easier.

I used a 2.5 flusher with rollers after my bazooka and than the 3 inch angle head. A lot of guys do it the other way but I got good results this way. The only thing was the 2.5 flusher left a few lines where my zooka leaves more mud than the 2.5 could handle, but it sands right off.

The columbia tools were all good right out of the boxes, no adjustments needed.


----------

